# Aqualock (Sherwin Williams) & Thin-set



## famousredhead (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi everyone! I live in Costa Rica and I am fixing a concrete corner in my kitchen that has leaking problems.

Background: The corner is and Interior corner of concrete and I have had leaking problems in the past when we have torrential rains. The concrete gets wet and has ruined the paint. My solution for the fix is as follows:

Scrape all the paint and drywall paste and get down to the concrete surface. Then apply a coat of Aqualock (by Sherwin Williams) as the barrier for the wetness. AQUALOCK ELASTOMERIC WATERPROOFING is the product. Then.....

I want to then finish the column by applying stone tile instead of repainting this corner. Therefore I would need to apply thin-set.

Here is where my Q comes in: Will the thin-set adhere to the Aqualock?

I need to know because once I put the Aqualock on I can't take it off. And if that won't work then I need to figure something else out.

Thank you!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

